# Reviving S series Toro Snow thrower 200 140 260



## Al DeLAgo (Jan 14, 2017)

This is probably the best place to put this thread as it encompasses taboo which is Garbage picking and bench work a lot of it. Those of you who work with power equipment as a job know bench work. Our society improves itself by the minute and the late 80's saw the end of "snow throwers" So many time when I find these in garage sales for $5.00 or at the curb for free.






There really isn't much even the most abusive operator can do to these ole S model Toros outside of not mixing the gas and burying them. what you see is what you get when working with these old machines Gas Air and Feul plastic shroud all the makings of a power broom.






Doesn't matter what size of chassis you end up with toro was interchangeable through the line of S series with the 4hp snow king motor...






I grab the S-140 every time I see them as they fit in any space chain driven and make the side walks look awesome.






When the snow begins these are the fron line for entry ways at strip malls and store fronts. I'm only into these the cost of a kit and feul






I have collected extra motors pieces in various totes to store incase I break down.No this isn't my collection but two of the 140's became mine


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Al, I thought you were bringing them back to glory:icon_smile_dissappr, but they look pretty much like any diaphragm carb Toro available around here. Missing matching shroud screws and wobbly covers. The ones you show are indeed only worth $25 running, IMO. They are certainly not the choice for store front snow removal. What's going on???????????


----------



## Al DeLAgo (Jan 14, 2017)

jtclays said:


> Al, I thought you were bringing them back to glory:icon_smile_dissappr, but they look pretty much like any diaphragm carb Toro available around here. Missing matching shroud screws and wobbly covers. The ones you show are indeed only worth $25 running, IMO. They are certainly not the choice for store front snow removal. What's going on???????????









LOL who's selling Jt it's better than scoffing at others pastimes. show me your S series picks what are you trying to say. All of my store fronts are clean LOL These were free Sir LOL:yahoo: It's a hobby Jt and a colossal waste your time watching Gilligan's island ????????


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

those old s-200's and s-620's seem to just keep on running, I know an older guy that won't buy or use anything else. I had an s-620 for a short time, my sister gave it to me and my dad but he left our garage open and the toro was stolen


----------



## Al DeLAgo (Jan 14, 2017)

A lot of times one only have to kit the carb new gas and readjust hi/lo throttle and these will start in -7 chill like today here in Washington state. The photos I posted were collected since july3 2016 I've stored three S-140s and have a 200 and 140 for quickie 20 dollar jobs. I post to give some idea of how one comes across this stuff. Useful old machines or go with a shovel IMHO. It's fun bench work and yup I could get detailed with the restoration ,but as Jt pointed out I'd say it's like 2 in 24 that have non melted cowling worthy of the effort. The 140s are as clean as they can be for their age. The 200 is been running for only a few hours since saved from the dump. Thanks for your appreciation Guys






:yahoo: we had great snow this year but its done now so away they go for the next snow event.







:icon-cold:


----------



## Al DeLAgo (Jan 14, 2017)

Here is a power plant that is common in many early 80s Toros and other single stage 2cycle. Us Non rocket scientist types can deal with.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I like your bench work Al. I have had a few of these over the years and thought they were great for doing stairs because of their light weight and secondary handle. Last year I used the best parts from two S-200's to make one good running electric start model for a friend who has a heart condition. He recently called and said how much he appreciates having it.

Keep up the good work of saving these from the scrap yards.

:goodjob:


----------



## Al DeLAgo (Jan 14, 2017)

Bench work as it goes is keep it all in one area. Most guys would rather yak about what's wrong with this old technology and forget We(all) end up saying the F word more than 8 times for damaging our primary machine. Given this winter has shown expect the un-expected. Anyone reading this has crossed one of these a dozen times it's just They aren't manly enough to even be seen with.LOL






This is an early (corded) Toro power broom eating 4 inches of light fluffy it's still copied today for decks and driveways . Thank god for these...:smiley-shocked029::dizzy::icon-cold:


----------



## Al DeLAgo (Jan 14, 2017)

*Carb Settings*

Hi all I figure if I'm the self proclaimed s200 guru of the group its a good idea to show why. In many cases a guy will lose run ability of his machines with the turn of a screw or two. I might venture to say I seen this evedent way back in the Holly Weber days and Solex.Guys would forget a little rule operating temp and carburetor adjustment after doing the so called carb rebuild they forget to pre set H/L to OEM settings get the motor to idle and you can then fine tune.


----------



## radiodoctordan (Mar 30, 2015)

I am new to this forum but have repaired and passed on a good seven or eight of these diaphragm carb units, but the one I own now stopped working as soon as it got cold outside. As an experiment, I bought a Chinese bowl carburetor much like the carbs on MTD two cycle 4hp engines and installled one on my S-200, cutting a groove in the back of the housing to alllow the choke lever thru. It ran great for a few minutes but was acting fuel starved. This was a nonadjustable carb. Am I thinking clearly that this could be a substitute for the diaphragm carb? I just find the diaphragm carbs to be touchy, to run great for an hour or so, then become tough to start, even after new kit rebuilds.
Anyone else try this type of swap?


----------



## Al DeLAgo (Jan 14, 2017)

*great machine*



radiodoctordan said:


> I am new to this forum but have repaired and passed on a good seven or eight of these diaphragm carb units, but the one I own now stopped working as soon as it got cold outside. As an experiment, I bought a Chinese bowl carburetor much like the carbs on MTD two cycle 4hp engines and installled one on my S-200, cutting a groove in the back of the housing to alllow the choke lever thru. It ran great for a few minutes but was acting fuel starved. This was a nonadjustable carb. Am I thinking clearly that this could be a substitute for the diaphragm carb? I just find the diaphragm carbs to be touchy, to run great for an hour or so, then become tough to start, even after new kit rebuilds.
> Anyone else try this type of swap?


Hello radiodoctordan.. I haven't had the swap out problem just changed out all the rubber flaps on my 200 140 and 260. I find many times some guys get the idle /power screws mixed up which never allows fro the motor to run well. The carbs are easy and do the job.


----------

